# H} necrons W} Tyranids



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

I have up for trade the following:

Latest Necrons codex
24 necron warriors
6 scarab bases

I am after anything for tyranids, I would like to trade the necrons codex for the tyranids codex.

Thanks in advance also UK preferably

Gothic


----------

